# Fly Fishing Show



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

A Fly Fishing Show! GULF COAST FLY FISHING FAIR

Sept. 18/19, 2015 Ocean Springs Civic Center, 3730 Bienville Blvd.
Ocean Springs, Miss.

Sponsored by
The Gulf Coast Council of the International Federation of Fly Fishers
(including FLy Fishers of NW Florida, the club in Pensacola)

FREE ADMISSION - FREE TYING DEMONSTRATIONS - CASTING LESSONS -
FREE CLASSES

Auctions & Raffles for rods, reels, equipment and artwork with 50 percent of the proceeds to be donated to the USM - Gulf Coast Research Lab

If you have ever thought about learning to fly fish in Salt Water, Warm Water or Cold Water, or improving your skills, then this is your opportunity to learn from many of the best instructors in the country!

Programs on fly fishing specific areas and species

One of the best casting faculties in the country
with Certified and Master Casting Instructors from across the South

Fly Tying Demonstrations by many of the best fly tyers in six states

Check our website: www.gulfcoastfff.org


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this show... should be a lot of fun. I enjoy meeting guys from along the Gulf Coast with the same interest in fly fishing and learning about how they're doing it.:thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone from the PFF wanna carpool over there?


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Food at the Fly Fishing Show*

A Red Beans and Rice Party at the yacht club (Oceans Springs) Friday
evening. Followed by a big breakfast buffet at the Gulf Coast Research Lab on Saturday morning and on site (Civic Center) smoked Pork BBQ with fixin's for lunch.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

60hertz said:


> Anyone from the PFF wanna carpool over there?


I live in Daphne, AL and will be heading to Ocean Springs late morning Friday returning late Saturday. There are $15/night accomodations at the Gulf Coast Research Labs Dormitory. 

Go to: http://www.gulfcoastfff.org/


----------

